# Tutorial Writers - What Needs Doing!



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

This is partly to go with Jez's thread. You may or may not know that we've had a bit of trouble with our tutorials recently, and because of this we've decided to get things on that front moving. 

I've compiled a list of tutorials I would like to see written by members of the forum. Its clear that we have a wide range of talents here, from painting to converting and i'm confident that this can be done. Remember that anyone who puts forward three tutorials that we use on the site will earn themselves a free years subscribtion. 

The list is as follows. tutorial ideas in red have been completed - 

*Painting*


Layering, both basic and advanced techniques
Blending, both basic and advanced techniques
Inking
Washing
Painting parchment/bone
Painting Black - a detailed tutorial preferably showing more than one technique
Painting flesh tones - preferably containing white, african, asian/indian
Painting faces - preferably containing white, african, asian/indian
How to paint eyes
Techniques for freehand insignia
How to blackline and when to use it
How to paint tatoos
How to highlight - extreme/3 stage
How to paint non metallic metals
How to paint imperial fists
How to paint terrain

*Converting* 


Pinning
Head Swapping 
Good battle damaged armour


*Terrain* 


Basing - general tutorial including different types of bases - snow, cityfight, lava, gravel etc
Making basic terrain - forests, barricades, ruined buildings etc
Board Making
Modelling cityfight terrain specifically.

If anyone would like to do one of these tutorials, please feel free to put your name down for it. Similarly, if anyone would like to do a tutorial that isnt on the list, please feel free to write it. Remember, there is a free years subscription on the cards for anyone who is kind enough to write three tutorials that we use.

thanks,

cccp


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Ello. I could do one for bone if you like -



















Not skellie bone, but on chest eagles, honours etc. If these are upto scratch, lemme know. I could also do a basing with gravel and also I may have one on doing 'double' bases - using a 40mm base for characters that has a 25mm removable middle for GTs or if you're playing a rules-lawyer nobber. :biggrin:


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

yeah mate, that bone looks ok. feel free to write up a tutorial for that kind of stuff and submit it to us.


----------



## Recluce (Jul 20, 2008)

I'd like to do a tutorial on making molds and casting cutom pieces. I have a lot of experience in this and have done tutorials for cutom lego pieces, but I'm going to be making two cast pieces for my Luna Wolves. Is this ok?


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Aye, I'll need a week or two, But I can do a few on terrain building, its become a fave part of the hobby for me over the years.

I've been meaning to add a couple more buildings to my 40K settlement, so I'll do them in a tutorial style for starters. Also could make up some more walls and fencing terrain as well, and some standing rock terrain. Once I get home I'll start to organise something.


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

It may take a couple weeks but I can also do some on terrain building along with painting parchment/bone. I can also do some work on other things. I won't know exactly what I'll be doing until I'm finished with a project or two but I'd be more than happy to help. Not to sound slow, but who/where do we submit them to? 

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Simply post them in the relevant tutorial forum. All new threads go into a moderation queue for a quick check over before we validate them to display.


----------



## charlie10 (Jul 14, 2008)

cool i will do it


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Jezlad said:


> Simply post them in the relevant tutorial forum. All new threads go into a moderation queue for a quick check over before we validate them to display.


Bone/bone coloured stuff tutorial done. There awaiting publishing now if it's upto scratch. k:


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Awesome job! 

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?&p=175624#post175624

This is exactly the kind of thing we're looking for :wink:


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Jezlad said:


> Awesome job!
> 
> http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?&p=175624#post175624
> 
> This is exactly the kind of thing we're looking for :wink:


Cheers Jez. We need to bend Gareth's arm off Painted Dragon to teach us the ways of flesh, hair stubble. Or Titan136 (IIRC) who also looks like he can paint a mean stubbly Sgt! :biggrin:


----------



## nightmare12369 (Dec 21, 2007)

i can do on how to make a gameing board/table.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

Syph said:


> Cheers Jez. We need to bend Gareth's arm off Painted Dragon to teach us the ways of flesh, hair stubble. Or Titan136 (IIRC) who also looks like he can paint a mean stubbly Sgt! :biggrin:



awesome. if you could lay your hands on a stubble/shaved head painting tutorial then that be really awesome. iv been wanting to know hoe to do this for a long time.


----------



## Haraldrr (Jan 29, 2008)

Id help but i got no camera for pics:cray:


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

I have done one on pinning


----------



## Haraldrr (Jan 29, 2008)

is there anyway to help with no pics?


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

yeah, it just needs to be written in a more concise and detailed manner to explain what the pictures would.


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

ill have a go at inks and battle damage, but i cant give any pics


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

I can do hair stubble and eyes if you guys need it.... I've been doing a lot recently.....


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

> I can do hair stubble and eyes if you guys need it.... I've been doing a lot recently.....


Awesome. That'd be superb Lord Reevan


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Okay I'll start them up soon enough.... any one in particular you want done first??


----------



## 1k-termie (May 31, 2008)

I just did one on Stripping paint, with a little experiment to show which of 3 are better


----------



## nightmare12369 (Dec 21, 2007)

submited one on the gaming table.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

not particularly reevan, do whichever you would like.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

right, i have submitted:

Gold painting tutorial in three easy steps.
Painting desert bases
Painting urban rubble

and hope to get one on converting a termi chaos lord from the termi plastic box i ordered. 

p.s does anyone know how i would be able to convert AoBR marines to chaos or renegade?


----------



## Steel Nathan (Apr 26, 2008)

Hmm I could do a tourtrial on creating gaming walls. 

And.... *has to plan on the others...*


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

Looking through the list i think i will do a tutorial for everyone on freehand and how to paint chapter/faction symbols etc, i'll do the popular ones and any others people would like to see. Could also add abit on painting laurels and scrolls to.

I'll make a start tomorrow k:


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Would a tutorial using thumbnails be okay? photobucket takes hours for me....









Are these eyes tut worthy as well? I'm not exactly confident with my skills...

I've posted it up anyway.... Not sure if I have to tell a mod about it or not.....


----------



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

Having just finished a 70 page book about Miniature Construction and Conversion for my Design and Technology Major Design Project, i can get some of the articles and put them on here. PM me if you want me to get them on here. i have some very high-quality (3200 x 2300 res) photos, and they are all really crisp.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

Lord Reevan said:


> Would a tutorial using thumbnails be okay? photobucket takes hours for me....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



he looks perfectly fine to me, looks a bit better than my painting skills but in a similar style.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

thanks DD... Has a mod checked my tutorial yet? I posted it up last night and nothing has come up yet...


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

i posted mine awhile ago, havent heard anything yet.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

the staff have to quality control them - if theyre good they should be approved within a few days.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

bummer.

owell, maybe i should do one for this guys head and axe

View attachment 1257


View attachment 1258


pleas excuse crap painting, but i wanted to see what this guy looksed like with colour


----------

